

A 13-Year-Old's View on Social Media - kostyk
https://medium.com/@Go_Soroush/a-13-year-old-s-view-on-social-media-219759f63ff6

======
onion2k
Interesting, but not really useful. It is, quite literally, _just one 13-year-
old 's view_. You can't generalise from a single example, so you can't learn
_anything_ (besides what this specific 13-year-old likes) from this sort of
article. Authors who plan to write one need to do one of three things;

1\. A longitudinal study - track how your approach to social media changes
over time. It still won't be useful but it might be interesting, especially if
other people find their views correlate.

2\. A bigger study - collaborate with other people to bring together views
from a geographically, ethnically or otherwise diverse group. That _would_ be
useful.

3\. A deep dive - Spend more time going in to some real depth about _why_ you
like particular networks, what you find useful/cool/rubbish about them. Again,
that would be useful.

